# Removing set in urine stains?



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

My last roomate had a dog for about a month, but was very bad about cleaning up after him. Now my dog likes to frequent his old "hot spots." Today I scrubbed like **** with a resolve spray, and then used an enzyme cleaner on top of that, and later on he still tried to go pee there. Any advice on removing these hot spots? I mean it's nice to know where to look if he is going to "go", but I'd still like to focus him on going outside from the start.


----------



## bambee (Mar 4, 2009)

1. If the area is still wet you should first attempt to absorb the dog urine. Leaving it there to dry out will only encourage bacterial growth which causes the smell. The best method is to place several layers of paper towel over the wet area and tread on it so as to soak up as much of the dog urine as you possibly can. You may have to repeat this several times until no more urine can be soaked up.

Sometimes dog urine accidents have already dried because you did not notice them previously. You can find dried urine patches on your carpet with the aid of a black light. The dog urine stains will fluoresce under the ultra violet light in a darkened room. Hand held black lights are quiet inexpensive usually costing between $15 - $25
2. The next step is to mix a solution of fifty percent white vinegar and fifty percent water. You must use a liberal amount of this solution to reach the carpet fibers deep down. Work the solution in with a scrubbing brush to ensure it penetrates the carpet fibers below. Now blot the area again using the paper towel method above. The vinegar will neutralize the ammonia in the dog urine. Allow this area must to dry or almost dry which you can assist by using a fan or opening the windows. If you own a wet and dry vacuum extractor use that to remove excess moisture.

3. When the area has dried or almost dried sprinkle a good handful of baking soda over the soiled area. Mix half a cup of 3% hydrogen peroxide with a teaspoon of detergent. Ordinary dishwashing detergent is quite suitable. Put on a pair of rubber gloves and slowly pour the hydrogen peroxide and detergent mixture over the baking powder. Work the dissolving baking soda well into the carpet, first with your fingers and then with a scrubbing brush.

Allow the area to dry completely and then vacuum thoroughly.

In areas that have been heavily soiled with dog urine you may have to repeat the process again.

Important. Never use ammonia or ammonia-based products on the carpet to remove pet pee. One of the ingredients of urine is ammonia and your dog or puppy may well be encouraged to re-offend in the same area if it detects the smell of ammonia. Many household cleaner cleaners contain ammonia so be sure to read the label.

Caution:
Use only 3% Hydrogen Peroxide
Test your carpet for color fastness in an area that won't show.

http://www.dogchatforum.com/dog_urine_odor.htm


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

We've used Nature's Miracle for Cats, for Dogs and the No More Marking -- love them all. I was first very impressed by how it erradicated cat urine smell. Just amazing. I now love the one for my puppy. I do not love the price, however.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

We use straight white vinegar and it seems to work like a charm, old or new pee spot.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

I will try white vinegar also. Is it safe for carpet? The pet enzyme cleaner I have isn't worth a ****. He still favors those spots. (I bought petzyme.)


----------



## manman (Mar 18, 2009)

we use the bissel 'spot bot' with the pet odor/stain remover and I can't say enough about it. It works like a charm, for both pet and non pet related stains- even stuff that was set in. after that I spray a little nature's miracle on it as well for good measure and then dry.

The only negative thing about the spot bot is that if you have a dirty carpet it will leave a light spot where you cleaned, since that area will be cleaner than the rest of the carpet, but IMO a small price to pay for simple effective spot/odor removal.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

manman said:


> we use the bissel 'spot bot' with the pet odor/stain remover and I can't say enough about it. It works like a charm, for both pet and non pet related stains- even stuff that was set in. after that I spray a little nature's miracle on it as well for good measure and then dry.
> 
> The only negative thing about the spot bot is that if you have a dirty carpet it will leave a light spot where you cleaned, since that area will be cleaner than the rest of the carpet, but IMO a small price to pay for simple effective spot/odor removal.


Does that work good for both pee and poop? He's starting to have new hot spots for both. Did your dog stop frequenting those spots?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

iSaidNoSprinkles said:


> Does that work good for both pee and poop? He's starting to have new hot spots for both. Did your dog stop frequenting those spots?


You need to use a product with enzymes to remove the urine odor. In carpeting, this can be difficult, because the urine gets down into the pad underneath, and spreads out. When an accident has happened, immediately place an absorbant towel on it, and then step on it, to blot up as much actual urine as you can. Then, use the enzymatic cleaner, or in a pinch, distilled white vinegar and water. Saturate the area, then place a clean towel over the area, and step on it (works better than simply using your hand). 

Woolite Pet Stain Remover works well on set-in stains - not sure if it removes the odor, but it does remove stains (even blood, and other protein stains, so I keep a bottle in the laundry room even though I don't have any puppies having accidents).


----------



## manman (Mar 18, 2009)

iSaidNoSprinkles said:


> Does that work good for both pee and poop? He's starting to have new hot spots for both. Did your dog stop frequenting those spots?


yeah, it has worked great for us for both. No stains, no odor, and it cut WAY down on same spot repeats. We were getting a lot of those when just using natures miracle and doing it by hand (although we may just not have been doing a good job), but that stopped after the spotbot/natures miracle combo. It's also done a good job of cleaning other set-in stains we've had from other things for over a year. Not bad at all.


----------

